# Wii #0659 - Mario Kart Wii (USA)



## T-hug (Apr 28, 2008)

^^wiirelease-0939^^

*Note: **This thread is for discussion only, we do not host illegal files. Anyone linking to, or asking for files will be banned immediatley.*


----------



## Spikey (Apr 28, 2008)

If someone knows a way to make this and the Mario Kart Channel from this use the PAL save, I'm all ears! Unlocked everything and built up a friends list on the PAL version and would like to maintain it. Thanks.


----------



## blu9987 (Apr 28, 2008)

yayyyyy finally 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




thanks for the news!! now to wait....


----------



## glitchbit (Apr 28, 2008)

Can files be created with the differences in them so that one could more quickly convert like say a JAP iso to USA or PAL to USA? I think that would be a little bit faster for some of us.


----------



## OrcMonkey© (Apr 28, 2008)

wtf it finally came out!!!!


----------



## MADKATZ99 (Apr 28, 2008)

Theres a few kart name changes, and a track name change in the USA release... Other than that, why wouldnt you want to stick with the PAL release?


----------



## coolbho3000 (Apr 28, 2008)

If the friend codes from this are interchangeable with the PAL version, I won't bother switching.

Are they?


----------



## glitchbit (Apr 28, 2008)

MADKATZ99 said:
			
		

> Theres a few kart name changes, and a track name change in the USA release... Other than that, why wouldnt you want to stick with the PAL release?



I am afraid people will think I am from Europe ;_; I am not a European I am American!!....


----------



## Spikey (Apr 28, 2008)

MADKATZ99 said:
			
		

> Theres a few kart name changes, and a track name change in the USA release... Other than that, why wouldnt you want to stick with the PAL release?


Continental pits me against people from Europe, I'm likely using European servers instead of NA ones, and I want a working Mario Kart Channel as the one from PAL doesn't run on NTSC-U Wiis.


----------



## CockroachMan (Apr 28, 2008)

Finally!

US releases are taking a lot more time than Europe and Japan ones :/


----------



## Shuny (Apr 28, 2008)

SpikeyNDS said:
			
		

> If someone knows a way to make this and the Mario Kart Channel from this use the PAL save, I'm all ears! Unlocked everything and built up a friends list on the PAL version and would like to maintain it. Thanks.


Open your Mario Kart iso and switch the Mario Channel PAL partition with the USA one.


----------



## Spikey (Apr 28, 2008)

Shuny said:
			
		

> SpikeyNDS said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


But will it use the PAL save? I'd think the channel is programmed separately and has it's own code for locating which game save to use.


----------



## CockroachMan (Apr 28, 2008)

See for the bright side Spikey, now you have a reason to play the whole game again!


----------



## glitchbit (Apr 28, 2008)

CockroachMan said:
			
		

> Finally!
> 
> US releases are taking a lot more time than Europe and Japan ones :/
> 
> ...



One way to find out...


----------



## JPH (Apr 28, 2008)

*We DO NOT host illegal files - please do not ask where to obtain this ISO or give links to places to find this ISO or you will be immediately banned.
More Information About This Release To Be Confirmed. Stay Tuned*




Spoiler: Screenshots




































I'll download this when I download SSBB!


----------



## Spikey (Apr 28, 2008)

CockroachMan said:
			
		

> See for the bright side Spikey, now you have a reason to play the whole game again!


Not likely. If it's not possible I'm just going to continue using the PAL version as otherwise it's fine. Would just prefer to keep my save while having the correct release for my region.


----------



## bodean (Apr 28, 2008)

Finally


----------



## drock360 (Apr 28, 2008)

Finally!  I've been waiting for this all day!


----------



## YodaJM (Apr 28, 2008)

SpikeyNDS said:
			
		

> Continental pits me against people from Europe, I'm likely using European servers instead of NA ones, and I want a working Mario Kart Channel as the one from PAL doesn't run on NTSC-U Wiis.


Yeah this is my main reason for wanting the NTSC-U version.


----------



## Anakir (Apr 28, 2008)

Awesome. Time to start searching.


----------



## drock360 (Apr 28, 2008)

Where do you guys get the release info from?  I've been looking at a lot of sites and I can't find the iso anywhere!


----------



## Shuny (Apr 28, 2008)

SpikeyNDS said:
			
		

> Shuny said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just test


----------



## Shinster (Apr 28, 2008)

Downloading from the site that roars.


----------



## Deaths_Advocate (Apr 28, 2008)

Filename???


----------



## Awdofgum (Apr 28, 2008)

I'll buy this game eventually, from the Mario Kart Emporium.


----------



## ssahnan (Apr 28, 2008)

side note, can you/how do you jump in this game?  like the little hop to avoid the powerup or do a jump slide?


----------



## Shinster (Apr 28, 2008)

Deaths_Advocate said:
			
		

> Filename???




Mario Kart WII USA-Whatssup (NTSC)


----------



## Spikey (Apr 28, 2008)

Shinster said:
			
		

> Deaths_Advocate said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's not the scene release, which this thread is about. Two different things.


----------



## webyugioh (Apr 28, 2008)

Does this contain an update that will screw up your wii if you have installed VC games via
the WAD installer?
I know this sounds n00bish but just want to make sure.


----------



## m45t3r (Apr 28, 2008)

Mario Kart USA Wii-QwiiF is the scene release. But I'm download the Whatssup release.

Someone already know how to disable the disk check (A.K.A. Error #001)?


----------



## Shinster (Apr 28, 2008)

Yeah well it is not the scene release but it's all the same once it is burned on a DVD.


----------



## Gamer (Apr 28, 2008)

webyugioh said:
			
		

> Does this contain an update that will screw up your wii if you have installed VC games via
> the WAD installer?
> I know this sounds n00bish but just want to make sure.



Yeah, i wanna know too


----------



## ben_r_ (Apr 28, 2008)

AWESOME!!!! Now where in the hell is it!!!!!


----------



## hanman (Apr 28, 2008)

cool, i was hoping i could play this before tomorrow


----------



## imgod22222 (Apr 28, 2008)

Damn. And my PAL downloads haven't even gotten past 5% yet, and i started when the PAL release came out. Guess I'll be Usenetting this one.

Shouldn't the filename say TBA instead of TBC? "To be Announced" makes more sense than "To be Continued"


----------



## T-hug (Apr 28, 2008)

To Be Confirmed


----------



## imgod22222 (Apr 28, 2008)

Damn these acronyms!
And damn usenet for not having it yet! >
damn it all!!!


----------



## Xcist (Apr 28, 2008)

Filename: qf-mkwi

Oh it's all over the net! Search people search. =)


----------



## genk (Apr 28, 2008)

Your search - qf-mkwi - did not match any documents.


----------



## Xcist (Apr 28, 2008)

Who said that was the search term?

And even if you did search, what search engine would give you that response. I sense a liar....


----------



## 420 (Apr 28, 2008)

Awesome!!! its out... downloading it already qf-mkwi.r78 47.7 Mbytes/01:09(s)/826.94Kbps


----------



## spirited (Apr 28, 2008)

420 said:
			
		

> Awesome!!! its out... downloading it already qf-mkwi.r78 47.7 Mbytes/01:09(s)/826.94Kbps



you made an account just to say that?


----------



## WisKill (Apr 28, 2008)

which search engine should I use 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ?


----------



## Louse76 (Apr 28, 2008)

binsearch.info - but it's not on there yet


----------



## 420 (Apr 28, 2008)

spirited said:
			
		

> 420 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



LOL not really...


----------



## genk (Apr 28, 2008)

Well, I'm stumped.


----------



## Warm Woolly Shee (Apr 28, 2008)

Hey guys, I was wondering where I could learn more information about files and where to find them?


























EDIT: nevermind, found what I needed:

you can learn about files here
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Computer_file

and you can download files here
http://www.download.com/

pretty neat!


----------



## nephdj (Apr 28, 2008)

edit: removed, might be pushing it


----------



## WisKill (Apr 28, 2008)

2 hours of searching and nothing 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 .

Hints plz?


----------



## ozzyzak (Apr 28, 2008)

WisKill said:
			
		

> 2 hours of searching and nothing
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Yarr....really.  I can't give you more of a hint than that. And I'm sure that's only one of MANY places you could get it.


----------



## arthurkok2 (Apr 28, 2008)

http://usenetserver.com/

you can talk to people using newsgroups (keyword)


----------



## antivirus6613 (Apr 28, 2008)

Started to see it slowly being released via torrents.


----------



## Whodaimen (Apr 28, 2008)

It's not in the Wii Newsgroup?

I thought all releases were released there first!


----------



## Xcist (Apr 28, 2008)

ozzyzak said:
			
		

> WisKill said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Huh? If we're talking 'bout the same "Yarr" I don't see it. I don't see what the big fuss is anyway. If you fail to find the USA version, just get the PAL and regionfrii it.


----------



## ozzyzak (Apr 28, 2008)

Xcist said:
			
		

> ozzyzak said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'd rather connect to US peers.  Anyway, if you don't get it, you're pretty dense.  Who says yarr?  How many sites make a reference to those said people?  Exactly.


----------



## Xcist (Apr 28, 2008)

ozzyzak said:
			
		

> I'd rather connect to US peers.  Anyway, if you don't get it, you're pretty dense.  Who says yarr?  How many sites make a reference to those said people?  Exactly.



Hehe oh you're so funny. Of course I know what you _seem_ to be talking about - the problem is the fact that it's not a scene dump (from my knowledge), and it's not like I'd trust many things on that site anyway. I've had this over an hour ago from sources that are actually reliable. 

Thus the reason I said I don't see "it" on said "yarr" is because I don't believe "it," this scene release, is on "yarr," but rather some user dump. Which therefore makes me correct in the first place. =)


----------



## jhoff80 (Apr 28, 2008)

I agree, hopefully we'll be able to find some way to use the PAL save somehow.


----------



## bodean (Apr 28, 2008)

too bad its not on newzzb|n yet


----------



## ozzyzak (Apr 28, 2008)

Xcist said:
			
		

> ozzyzak said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...








  Yeah because user dumps are a totally crazy new idea.  No one has ever dumped their own disc image.  I'm sure it's all infected with virii.

If you were referring to not seeing a scene release, why not just say so in the beginning?


----------



## Xcist (Apr 28, 2008)

ozzyzak said:
			
		

> Yeah because user dumps are a totally crazy new idea.  No one has ever dumped their own disc image.  I'm sure it's all infected with virii.
> 
> If you were referring to not seeing a scene release, why not just say so in the beginning?



Ah, but there's a fine difference. I have no trouble trusting the user dump up on the "feline" centre of gaming, but will not trust one from the "yarr" community. 

As for the scene release, well what else would we be talking about?! If we were discussing a user dump, we would be talking about it in the NDS Games section, not on the scene dump topic!


----------



## jumpman17 (Apr 28, 2008)

I'm quite disappointed with the graphics. It looks either on par with the Gamecube edition or maybe even below that. I was expecting a higher boost in visuals.


----------



## DrQuack02 (Apr 28, 2008)

After the amazing job they did with SSBB...and the crazy amounts of content....I was disappointed with Mario Kart Wii..

Its a great game...but now I kinda feel like they should have made a bunch more courses for it.


----------



## light_kun (Apr 28, 2008)

So any word if the NTSC version has an update?  What about using Trucha Signer to take out the drive check?


----------



## NBA Mj (Apr 28, 2008)

Waiting for someone to confirm about the update


----------



## bodean (Apr 28, 2008)

For once Nintendo has a good product with this game. SSBB looks like it was a definite bust.


----------



## 420 (Apr 28, 2008)

NBA Mj said:
			
		

> Waiting for someone to confirm about the update


Nope no Update =)


----------



## NBA Mj (Apr 28, 2008)

420 said:
			
		

> NBA Mj said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Good to know.
Gonna play it after an hour.


----------



## 420 (Apr 28, 2008)

here is my Friend Code: 0774-4666-4659


----------



## NBA Mj (Apr 28, 2008)

420 said:
			
		

> here is my Friend Code: 0774-4666-4659



Gonna add you and send you mine later.


----------



## glitchbit (Apr 28, 2008)

DrQuack02 said:
			
		

> After the amazing job they did with SSBB...and the crazy amounts of content....I was disappointed with Mario Kart Wii..
> 
> Its a great game...but now I kinda feel like they should have made a bunch more courses for it.



agreed, there is no reason not to have every single course remade along with the 16 new courses...


----------



## glitchbit (Apr 28, 2008)

Warm Woolly Sheep said:
			
		

> Hey guys, I was wondering where I could learn more information about files and where to find them?
> 
> EDIT: nevermind, found what I needed:
> 
> ...



Was this post real?


----------



## kedest (Apr 28, 2008)

jumpman17 said:
			
		

> I'm quite disappointed with the graphics. It looks either on par with the Gamecube edition or maybe even below that. I was expecting a higher boost in visuals.



Not quite true. Play the Wii version for some time and then switch back to double dash. Wii is much sharper, brighter, smoother.


----------



## mousan (Apr 28, 2008)

so the question is "DOES IT WORK ON PAL"


----------



## aligborat69 (Apr 28, 2008)

The graphics look stunning at 480p on a 40" LCD and are really smooth. What more do you want, if you want graphics, get a ps3 so you can look at it, but not enjoy playing it.


----------



## mousan (Apr 28, 2008)

aligborat69 said:
			
		

> The graphics look stunning at 480p on a 40" LCD and are really smooth. What more do you want, if you want graphics, get a ps3 so you can look at it, but not enjoy playing it.


i definitly agree with you ...I think the only thing about this  game is the number of tracks....if we had 64 for example it would be  AWESOME


----------



## Pikachu025 (Apr 28, 2008)

I really find it sad that a comment like the one in the very first post below the release info is necessary...


----------



## Upperleft (Apr 28, 2008)

OMGYAYMARIOKART
YES!! .. uh wait
i don't have enough space on my PC >((((


----------



## Stratos (Apr 28, 2008)

Can you really use the PAL version and install the NTSC channel?
My console is NTSC but I'd rather play on European servers.


----------



## Hardcore Gamer (Apr 28, 2008)

glitchbit said:
			
		

> DrQuack02 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well they doubled the amount. If they just added all the old courses then the game would be called Mario Kart Retro and virtually every time you raced online it would be an old course and to be honest, most of them weren't designed for 12 player races, most would be just a lottery on who gets the best items. It's only the lengthy courses that good players win on really.

The game is great, the only gripe I have with it is the lightning bolt. It's the only item that gives you zero warning. With the other items gunning for you, you can see them coming and maybe fire off your mushrooms and at least use the items your carrying before losing them by being hit but that lightning just comes out of nowhere and your items are instantly gone.


----------



## Akoji (Apr 28, 2008)

Okay, I never made an update since the SSBB japan one, and I did the 15% trick with dupe chanel, my Wiikey is still 1.6g (I think... well the one before the last update.)

So what do I need to do to make it work without fucking up my wii?


----------



## Pikachu025 (Apr 28, 2008)

Insert the proper region game without any modifications and play it.


----------



## Akoji (Apr 28, 2008)

Okay, well I just chipped my Wii, So Im kind of insecure when it comes to big nintendo releases.
Thanks!


----------



## Pikachu025 (Apr 28, 2008)

By the way, the topic title should say "Mario Kart Wii (USA)" instead of just "Mario Kart (USA)".


----------



## WisKill (Apr 28, 2008)

Question: are PAL and NTSC Friend Codes compatible?


----------



## superrob (Apr 28, 2008)

Stratos said:
			
		

> Can you really use the PAL version and install the NTSC channel?
> My console is NTSC but I'd rather play on European servers.


Well...
If you install the NTSC version of the channel you would ONLY get the stats from your NTSC game.


----------



## Bob Loblaw (Apr 28, 2008)

does this fuck up trucha signed games? will I still be able to play my SSBB DVD5 after doing the update on this, has anyone tried?


----------



## kallekall (Apr 28, 2008)

glitchbit said:
			
		

> MADKATZ99 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Isn't that a good thing?


----------



## Gitaroo (Apr 29, 2008)

so this game in one  a single layer disc? not dual layer?


----------



## Anakir (Apr 29, 2008)

Gitaroo said:
			
		

> so this game in one  a single layer disc? not dual layer?



Yep, it's single layer.


----------



## drock360 (Apr 29, 2008)

Ok I'm downloading it right now.  I'm so excited!


----------



## Louse76 (Apr 29, 2008)

I also would like to know.

I just learned how to install VC games and got it to work yesterday using the following method:

http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=83221

A friend who always seems to be right anytime there's big Wii news says that there is an update with this game that uses ISO37 and will not allow these games to work, therefore I will only be able to load via the TP hack (which I don't know how to do yet but found great instructions here: http://wiibrew.org/index.php?title=Twilight_Hack).

I am surprised as hell that no one else is discussing this here......



			
				Bob Loblaw said:
			
		

> does this fuck up trucha signed games? will I still be able to play my SSBB DVD5 after doing the update on this, has anyone tried?


----------



## ilostmyshoes (Apr 29, 2008)

I haven't updated since Super Smash Brothers Brawl, and Mario Kart Wii did NOT ask me to update.

Trucha games are working fine for me.


----------



## Akoji (Apr 29, 2008)

Hey does the game is very playable without a Mario Kart Wheel?


----------



## kedest (Apr 29, 2008)

You can hold the wiimote horizontally and tilt it, it works.
you can also use wiimote+nunchuck or classic controller, and also the gamecube controller


----------



## Louse76 (Apr 30, 2008)

ilostmyshoes said:
			
		

> I haven't updated since Super Smash Brothers Brawl, and Mario Kart Wii did NOT ask me to update.
> 
> Trucha games are working fine for me.



Wow, I'm really surprised. I must have heard wrong information then. I also am in the same boat - I updated for SSBB. However, I haven't even tried this game. I find it very odd that it didn't ask for an update. My friend who bought the game said it did, but that might have been because they didn't update for Brawl yet.


----------



## Tripp (Apr 30, 2008)

It did not ask me to update.


----------



## triassic911 (Apr 30, 2008)

Is there any reason to download this one? The PAL one works just fine...


----------



## Warren_303 (Apr 30, 2008)

I'm pretty sure once you have installed the Brawl update that you will not see an update on MKW. 
Judging from what has happened with my experience as well as friends on their Wii's.


----------



## Bob Loblaw (May 1, 2008)

no update for me either. working good.


but me and wifey were playing online tonight and I was wondering if there is a way to change the split screen so it's split down the middle (vertically), Instead of one person having the top of the screen and one person having the bottom?


----------



## 420 (May 1, 2008)

Bob Loblaw said:
			
		

> but me and wifey were playing online tonight and I was wondering if there is a way to change the split screen so it's split down the middle (vertically), Instead of one person having the top of the screen and one person having the bottom?



Hmm i was wondering the same...


----------



## whaler (May 2, 2008)

I didnt have an update issue till I tried to install the mario kart channel. I am on NTSC-U 3.2u with my key updated to the max. I kinda searched for the update they say I needed to install the channel but couldnt find any info on any updates beyond 3.2u. Anyone got any info on the next update nintendo is pushing on us? I didnt want to update and still havent. My wii hasnt read discs so well ever, i dont wanna do anything. (and as I type this Mario Kart ntsc-u d.r.e.-ed)

Anyone got any idea whats up with the update when I try to add the channel?


----------



## ZeiggiM (May 4, 2008)

I am getting the #0001 Unauthorized Device Detected error Mario Kart QF.

The game asked me to update, upon completing/reset, and clicked start again - error occured.

What's the process of getting past disc check or 0001 Error??  HELP!!!!


----------



## kedest (May 9, 2008)

you must update your chip to the latest firmware, or patch the iso to remove the security check


----------



## fear (May 10, 2008)

Isn't the full name of the game "Mario Kart Wii"?


----------

